# Driving on a foreign DL?



## twentyfiveround (Apr 2, 2019)

International student here on an F-1 visa, have not been here for a full year yet. I have a valid passenger car license from a country that is part of the Convention that MA recognises. If the RMV is correct, I am allowed to drive on the road (as long as I carry the license, passport with entry stamp and an international driving permit) and I am not breaking any laws. 

However I have heard of cops citing 90/10 on foreign licenses. I have a legitimate and valid license (fake Brazilian permits are available on the internet apparently) as well as the official IDP and passport. If I get pulled over, would it be cause to cite me even if I showed you those documents? 

I technically would not have established residency in MA as I stay on campus and I do not work. I would use a car sharing service such as Zipcar. I am planning to get a Class D license in the next month but would like to still drive in the meantime.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

If it’s legal, per your research, and you get cited, go to court.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Just tell them you have no license and speak no English. They will let you go. At least in Everett after you're in an at - fault accident with an ambulance en route to a call with lights and sirens.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Yep - Geneva Convention participating country's licenses are recognized and allowed. For a while too 

No CDL though, even if the foreign one is, they're allowed to drive only"Class D" and "M".


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

twentyfiveround said:


> International student here on an F-1 visa
> 
> official IDP and passport.


On a student VISA you can remain on the road with your valid foreign license for up to one year w/o establishing residency and such.

There is NO SUCH THING as an international drivers permit/license/paper/whateverthefuck those "exist" but they are only a mere translation of what you information says. There are not, can not, and shall not be recognized as valid documentation to drive.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

visible25 said:


> There is NO SUCH THING as an international drivers permit/license/paper/whateverthefuck those "exist" but they are only a mere translation of what you information says. There are not, can not, and shall not be recognized as valid documentation to drive.


I stopped a guy from Israel a few months back his license was all in Hebrew. Me:"so the upside down Pi symbol is your first name or last?


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

An IDP/IDL translates your out of country license to English; so if it’s one of the accepted country’s (check RMV website for list) then your good. The IDP / IDL in and of itself is not good.


----------

